
CVC: An Open Source Industrial Strength Verilog Simulator - analognoise
http://www.tachyon-da.com/
======
krupan
Is this the same CVC as this?

[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/pragmatic-c-
software...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/pragmatic-c-softwares-
cvc-verilog-simulator-now-supports-apple-mac-os-x-94268049.html)

Also, any relation to GPL cver?

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/gplcver/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/gplcver/)

~~~
analognoise
Yes! Tachyon Design Automation was formerly Pragmatic C Software.

It looks like GPL cver is an ancestor to the current CVC; CVC currently
supports Verilog 2005.

~~~
krupan
Any SystemVerilog support at all? For better or worse, at least some SV
constructs are leaking into a lot of RTL code.

------
analognoise
CVC is a truly industrial strength Verilog simulator, something that the EDA
world desperately needs. It WILL do FULLY back-annotated SDF simulations for
ASIC and FPGA designs, it is compiled and FAST, and is open source.

It is a project that definitely deserves attention.

